# besatz von zander



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

hallo meine lieben anglerboardkollegen!
ich will meinen weier/see mit zandern und barsch besetzen. im see sind karpfen, schleien, rotfedern und forellen. Alles natürlicher bestand ohne einsetzen. Fischen auch nur zu dritt! wollten jetzt was ausprobieren mit zander.
details zum see: -Wassertiefe ca 3-3,5 m
                      - guter Fischbestand
                       -schattig mit leichtem licht
                      - viele planzen
                      - sehr närstoffreich und 
                        sauerstoffreich
                      - am rand kies             
                      - in der mitte schlammig
                      - bacheinlauf (sehr sauber)
                      - wehr am ende vom see

also über jeden tip, tricks und erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen. soll im spätherbst losgehen.
danke schon im vorraus!

lg lorenz


----------



## Bayerpaco04 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Ein natürlicher Bestand von Forellen ?
Das ist glaube ich relativ selten .


----------



## Fabi-21 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

breite und länge wären noch interessant!!!


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

also der bestand von forellen ist natürlich und sie vermehren sich auch! ziehen den bachlauf hoch zum ableichen! echt schöne bachforellen, dunkel und feuerrote punkte!
da wir nicht viele fische aus dem see rausholen ist es auch nicht nötig nachzusetzen! die forellen sind eh nur im bach interessant
! 

zur göße: länge ca300m und breite ca 65-70 m!
tiefe in der mitte wo der bach durchläuf so ca 3-3,5m und am uferbereich ca 1-1,5m! schmuckstück!
muss jetzt halt viel gemacht werden dass es auch weiterhin so bleibt und besser genüzt werden kann!


----------



## Fishermansfriend2 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

setzte am besten Z1 (ca. 10-15cm Länge) die sind meistens am robustesten. Größere Fische sterben teilweise schon in den transportbehältern und zanderbrut würde den Forellen zum opfer fallen!


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

danke! hab auch schon gehört das ich 25-30er setzen soll! ich weiß es echt nicht! kosten ja ne menge! über die stückzahl die für solch ein weiher optimal waäre kann mir keiner was sagen oder? bin auch auf der suche nach na guten zucht! hab bisher noch nichts gutes gefunden!


----------



## Allerfischer (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

In so einen großen See könnten genug Zander rein.
Mach aber trotzdem mal ein paar Bilder.
Ich bin zwar kein Experte aber 300x70m? Da kannste ruhig mal 200 reinhauen von der größe..


----------



## lollo_svo (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

ja bilder kommen!
hab gerade keine da!
war ca auch mein gedanke! 160 stk. hab ich auch gedacht! aber 100 kleine 50 mittlere und 10 große! naja mal schauen aber nochmal ne frage wegen züchter!

petri 
lorenz


----------



## Sneep (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Hallo,

Beim Zander spielen die Gewässergröße, die Art des Bodens und die Wassertemperatur im Sommer eine wichtige Rolle. 
  Kleine, sommerwarme Gewässern mit weichem Untergrund mag er nicht. 
  Bei Schlammböden ist den Tieren ein sauberes Substrat wie z.B. Reisig als Auflage für das Gelege anzubieten, da die Eier sonst im Schlamm ersticken.

   Zander sind äußerst empfindliche Besatzfische, vor allem große Tiere sind kaum zu transportieren.

  Wenn Zander besetzt werden, dann sollten sie 12 - 15 cm haben.
  Dies ist notwendig, da kleinere Tiere im ersten Winter sehr häufig verhungern. 
   Ein sicherer Transport ist nur bei niedrigen Temperaturen möglich.

  Die beste Zeit für das Einsetzen der Zander ist der Oktober, 
da dann die Weißfische in der richtigen Größe vorkommen. 

  Als Besatz ca. 50/ha, in nährstoffreichen Gewässern bis max. 100 Setzlinge/ha.

  SneeP


----------



## Fabi-21 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

ich würde zu deinem fischhändler gehen, nimm fotos mit, und sag ihm die größe, am besten gleich noch eine wasserprobe, und der händler sagt dir gleich wie viele zander und welche größe sie haben sollte...
dafür sind sie fachmänner...


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*



Fabi-21 schrieb:


> ich würde zu deinem fischhändler gehen, nimm fotos mit, und sag ihm die größe, am besten gleich noch eine wasserprobe, und der händler sagt dir gleich wie viele zander und welche größe sie haben sollte...
> dafür sind sie fachmänner...



nicht immer-sie sind auch Kaufleute, unseren damaligen Gewässerwart hat man 2kg+ Zander verkauft für "nur" 3000 DM
(20St)-deshalb "damaligen"


----------



## lollo_svo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

desswegen frag ich hier im forum erstmal nach erfahrungen und auch natürlich nach ideen! so als nichtfachmann kann das schnell gehen das man über den tisch gezogen wird!
bin auch am überlegen vielleicht auf hecht auszuweichen weil der leichter zu bekommen ist, billiger ist, auch sehr schön zu fischen ist, lecker schmeckt und nicht so anfällig ist!
nur das problem ist, dass er alles zerhackt was drin ist und an der oberfläche räubert und das untertags, da hat man schnell schwarzfischer da! naja weiß auch nicht!
hab immer noch kein bild aber ich häng mal eins an das dem weier ziemlich nahe kommt!

petri


----------



## Gardenfly (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Nimm im Herbst gute Z1 über 10cm Besetze 2-3 Jahre hintereinander, ob 100 oder mehr ist egal, das regelt die Natur durch Vermehrung oder Wegfressen von alleine.


----------



## lollo_svo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

hier!


----------



## lollo_svo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

@gardenfly
wieviel kostet mich das ca?
bin auf anbieter gekommen da kostet das stück in der größe um 1,30€!
ist das teuer?


----------



## 2slow4u (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

hey

mal so ne frage! 

was kostet son gewässer? ich denk mal ihr pachtet das oder? 

mfg


----------



## lollo_svo (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

wir zahlen 280€ im jahr! immer auf 10 jahre!
haben aber freie entscheidungskraft was wir machen wollen!
ist halt viel arbeit! wollen jetzt richtig angreifen mit ausschneiden und besetzen! ist echt n schmuckstück aber halt noch n ungeschliffener diamant!
haben heute noch bescheid bekommen das wir noch einen see dazu gepachtet haben, allerdings zu sechst!
n schöner moossee mit schönen fischen!

petri


----------



## Gardenfly (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*



lollo_svo schrieb:


> @gardenfly
> wieviel kostet mich das ca?
> bin auf anbieter gekommen da kostet das stück in der größe um 1,30€!
> ist das teuer?



jein, am einfachsten bestellst du mit einen Verein zusammen, die brauchen nicht unbedingt Zander zu Bestellen-es muss sich nur Anfahrt und Aufwand lohnen, die Z1 werden in kleinen Mengen meistens in Beutel mitgebracht-da kosten die dann so um 50-60 Cent.


----------



## lollo_svo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

also zander in der größe kann man in den plastiktüten transportieren! oder?
noch eine frage:
wie wachsen zander ab in so einem gewässer? oder allgemein?
wie lang braucht so ein satzzander mit 15cm bis er fangfähig 50cm ist?

gruß lollo


----------



## moon2k3 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

ist temperatur und futterfisch abhängig 
genauso wie die begebenheiten fürn zander sind 
also fürhlt sich der fisch wohl usw 

sowas ist eigentlich sehr schlecht zu sagen ohne das man das gewässer schon länger nach diesem zielfisch beangelt 

man könnte jetzt durchschnittswerte angeben die man einfach ergoogelt 
aber das wäre ja auch nicht zutreffend 

also setzten und gucken wie es läuft 

würde wie schon von vielen vorgeschlagen Z1 10-15 CM 
2 jahre ca 50-100 setzten und gucken was passiert 

nach spätestens 3 jahren ( wenn du dein gewässer zur passenden zeit intensiv begutachtest ) und vllt mögliche stellen kennst wirst du ja sehe ob das männchen über die brutt wacht 

So nun ab ins bett  frisch vom GB und morgen wieder früh hoch


----------



## Sneep (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Nimm im Herbst gute Z1 über 10cm Besetze 2-3 Jahre hintereinander, ob 100 oder mehr ist egal, das regelt die Natur durch Vermehrung oder Wegfressen von alleine.




Hallo,

die Natur regelt vieles, aber nicht alles.

Ob 100 oder mehr ist in diesem Fall nicht egal, da ich in diesem Fall einige Künstlichkeiten habe.

Das mit dem wegfressen, ist hier so eine Sache. Wer soll die denn wegfressen?

In diesem Fall ist der Top-Räuber der Zander selbst.

 Weder die Besatzzander Z 0+ mit 15 cm, noch die nächst Zandergeneration Z 1+ mit ca 25-30 cm sind in der Lage regulierend einzugreifen, da sie sich gegenseitig nicht fressen können. Erst im 3. Jahr, sind Zander Z2+ aufgrund ihrer Größe in der Lage regulierend einzugreifen. Auch die vorhandenen Barsche und Forellen, sind nicht in der Lage die Zander kurz zu halten. 

Solange die Nahrung reicht, ist das auch kein Problem. Sollte es hier eng werden, ist es ja nicht  so, dass eine Hälfte verhungert und die andere Hälfte ist dick und rund. Du hast dann nur Tiere die nichts werden.

Vom Grundsatz hast du recht, aber in diesem Fall würde ich aus den geschilderten Gründen eher im unteren Bereich der Besatzzahlen bleiben.

Davon abgesehen, gibt es noch den finanziellen Gesichtspunkt.

Dann setze ich doch lieber nur 50 und schau  mal, wie sich das Ganze entwickelt. Spätestens mit dem ersten Laichen und mit mehreren Zandergenerationen im Wasser, spielt sich dann die richtige Bestandsdichte ein.

Nach 2-3 Jahren mit Besatz, ist der Besatz einzustellen.

Wenn die Art  es bis dahin nicht geschafft hat, in dem Gewässer klar zu kommen, wird sie es auch in 10 Jahren nicht schaffen.

Wenn ich nach 3 Jahren mit Besatz aufhöre, hat das einen weiteren Vorteil. Wenn ich dann Jungzander vorfinde, kann ich eindeutig sagen, dass es eigene Nachzuchten sind.

SNeeP


----------



## lollo_svo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

danke für eure antworten!
@ sneep
so hab ich mir des auch gedacht erstmal ein paar rein und schauen ob es funktioniert! 
was haltet ihr von der bestellung?
80 Satzzander 12-15cm
150 Barsche 10-15cm
1000 Futterfische
500 Lauben 
10 GKII

petri lollo


----------



## Haggard (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Also ich würde erstmal kommenden Herbst ordentlich Weißfisch (Rotaugen und Moderlieschen) besetzen , die auch im Frühjahr ablaichen können.
Bei 2 ha Fläche würde ich z.B. 10.000 Moderlieschen setzen...

Dann würde ich im Herbst 2011 Setzzander und Barsche kaufen.Dann ist nämlich genug Futterfisch vorhanden.


----------



## Gardenfly (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

lollo_svo.
bei deiner Eingangsfrage bin ich davon ausgegangen, das Futter genug vorhanden ist, bei 80 Zander und 150 Barsche-die jetzt vorhast zu Besetzen- sind das ca. 4 Futterfische aus deiner Bestellung, die 500 Lauben werden wahrscheinlich grösstenteils den Besatz nicht überstehen.


----------



## lollo_svo (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

ja es sind genug fische drin aber ich wollte ein bisschen mehr artenvielfalt reinbringen und ich denke laube ist nicht schlecht dafür! die karpfen, schleien und rotfedern laichen ja auch ab!
oder gehen die zander erst auf die lauben ab?
wollte die futterfische ja nur zusätzlich reintun um des wasser zu bereichern! kosten ja nicht all zuviel!


----------



## Sneep (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*



Haggard schrieb:


> Bei 2 ha Fläche würde ich z.B. 10.000 Moderlieschen setzen...
> .



Hallo,

Rechnen wir mal. 

1 Moderlieschen kostet ca. 8 Cent.

10.000 Moderlieschen kosten dann 800 Euro.

Aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.

Die Zahl von 10.000 ist völlig abgehoben, nicht nur finanziell.

Bei Moderlieschen kann ich nicht die gesamte Wasserfläche ansetzen, sondern nur Bereiche, die diese Art aufsucht. Das sind die flachen Uferbereiche mit Pflanzen und Röhricht.
Da kann der See noch so groß sein, er ist für Moderlieschen nicht nutzbar.

Der Moderlieschenbestand steht und fällt mit dem Raubdruck,  gibt es wenig Räuber, explodiert der Bestand, bei großem Raubdruck bricht der Bestand aber ebenso schnell ein. 
Besetzt man jedoch 1 Jahr vor dem Raubfischen schon die Moderlieschen, reichen ganz wenige Tiere aus um einen sehr großen Bestand zu schaffen.

Daher stammt auch der Name der Tiere. Weil sie so überraschend und schnell auftraten, glaubte man früher, dass sich die Tiere aus Schlamm  bilden würden, sie hatten keine Mutter waren also "Moderloseken" sprich Mutterlose.

snEEp


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

@Sneep - wieder mal  #6


----------



## boarischahias (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*



Sneep schrieb:


> [...] Bei Moderlieschen kann ich nicht die gesamte Wasserfläche ansetzen, sondern nur Bereiche, die diese Art aufsucht. Das sind die flachen Uferbereiche mit Pflanzen und Röhricht.
> Da kann der See noch so groß sein, er ist für Moderlieschen nicht nutzbar. [..]


 
Äh daran habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht |uhoh:. ich habe für unseren Vereinsteich (ca. 2 Tagwerk (= 0,7 ha)) für den Herbst 10.000 Moderlieschen bestellt, damit die Zander, die wir im Frühjahr besetzt haben, ordentlich Futter über den Winter bekommen (keine Angst - wir haben auch im letzten jahr schon Futterfische (Rotfedern und ein paar Moderlieschen) besetzt). Auch die Forellen dürfen sich gerne an den ML's laben und gut abwachsen.
Naja, an der Fischdichte der Futterfische darf es dann wohl nicht liegen, wenn unsere Räuber nicht abwachsen :k.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## lollo_svo (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

@boarischahias

an deinem namen glaub ich mal du kommst aus bayern! wollt dich jetzt mal fragen ob du mir ne fischzucht empfehlen kannst die auch moderlieschen und vielleicht zander haben in bayern! hab noch nichts besonderes gefunden nur bei würzburg!

petri lollo


----------



## Sneep (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*



boarischahias schrieb:


> Äh daran habe ich jetzt gar nicht gedacht |uhoh:. ich habe für unseren Vereinsteich (ca. 2 Tagwerk (= 0,7 ha)) für den Herbst 10.000 Moderlieschen bestellt, damit die Zander, die wir im Frühjahr besetzt haben, ordentlich Futter über den Winter bekommen (keine Angst - wir haben auch im letzten jahr schon Futterfische (Rotfedern und ein paar Moderlieschen) besetzt). Auch die Forellen dürfen sich gerne an den ML's laben und gut abwachsen.
> Naja, an der Fischdichte der Futterfische darf es dann wohl nicht liegen, wenn unsere Räuber nicht abwachsen :k.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias




Hallo,

in eurem Teich möchte ich Zander sein!
Die sind ja wirklich gut versorgt mit 10.000 Moderlieschen! 
Vermutlich fressen die jetzt nur noch die Filets und lassen den Rest liegen.:q

Es muss nicht unbedingt das Moderlieschen sein. Jeder andere schlanke Weißfisch tut es auch.
Der Zander hat seine Laichzeit ja an seine Beutefische angepasst. Wenn der Jungzander auf Fisch umsteigt, sind Rotauge und Co. genau in der richtigen Größe verfügbar.

Ich hätte die Zander auch  nicht im Frühjahr besetzt. Das würde ich nur machen, bei vielen überwinternden Kormoranen.

Der Zander ist sehr empfindlich beim Transport. 
Im Frühjahr kommt er gerade aus der Überwinterung und ist nicht gerade in Topform. 
Damit steigt das Risiko für Transportschäden deutlich. 

Besser im Herbst besetzen, dann sind die Tiere vor dem Winter gut genährt und Topfit.

sneep


----------



## boarischahias (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: besatz von zander*

@ sneep

Tja, man muss die Zander nehmen, wenn man sie bekommt. Im Herbst habe ich keine mehr bekommen.
Und im Frühjahr hatte ich Glück. Habe hier im Forum welche vom User "Waxdick" bekommen, der sie in seinem Störteich hatte, damit diese die Blaubandbärblinge kurz halten.

Solche Blaubandbärblinge wurden auch in unserem Teich vor ca. 3 Jahren eingesetzt#d - meine Bedenken waren nichts wert, da uns die BB's ja von einem Fischhändler empfohlen wurden...

Nebenbei bemerkt: Lieber Blaubandbärblinge als Marmor-/Schwarzmundgrundeln, etc..
Einen Besatz mit Futterfischen aus der Donau (Wildfänge) konnte ich Gott sei Dank noch stoppen, sonst hätten wir vielleicht die "Russen" im Teich.


@ lollo_svo

Die Zander habe ich privat von einem Teichwirt aus der Oberpflaz bezogen (siehe oben).
Die Moderlieschen bekommen wir von der Fischzucht Heberlein (Murachquell) aus der Näche von Oberviechtach.


Gruß
Matthias


----------



## sushi4u (5. August 2011)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Hallo Lorenz,
hab grad von Deinem Wunsch nach Zander- und Barschbesatz gelesen.
Von einem Besatz mit Barschen würde ich Dir in jedem Fall abraten, denn diese würden sich sofort über Deinen wertvollen Zandernachwuchs her machen.
Sofern Du noch nicht besetzt hast, und Du auch nicht gleich im ersten Jahr auf Zander angeln willst, würde ich Dir zu höchstens 2 Pärchen Laichzandern und ner Handvoll 1- und 2 sömmrigen Fischen raten.
Zwei Pärchen deshalb, weil Du bei Erbrütungserfolg mit ner extrem großen Menge an Brut rechnen musst. ( 1Kg Laichzanderweibchen= 250.000 Eier)
Das wären bei einer Fischgröße von 10 Gramm im darauffolgenden Herbst 2500 Kg Zanderbrut !!! Dies würde Dein Teich niemals an Futter her geben und die Fische würden bis Mitte des Sommers verhungern, alle !!
Ist der Grund, warum das mit dem Zander oft nicht klappt.
Somit wäre schon ein Pärchen zu viel....,das zweite Pärchen wäre nur zur Sicherheit.
Gut wäre auch ein Bestand an Laichschleien, um den Zandern Futter zu bieten. Schleien deshalb, weil diese nicht die Zanderbrut überholen und Ihnen die Nahrung streitig machen. Ausserdem hat man doch lieber übrigen Schleiennachwuchs im Teich, als Weißfische...,oder !?
Sofern ich Dir im Bezug auf Teichwirtschaft oder Fischbesatz noch helfen kann, darfst Dich gerne bei mir melden.
(streicher.andreas@googlemail.com)


Gruß, Andi


----------



## Sneep (7. August 2011)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Hallo,

das Ganze fußt doch auf einer Milchmädchenrechnung.

2500 kg Zanderbrut? Wie soll das denn gehen?
Die Masse der Brütlinge wird doch schon von den Libellenlarven geholt.

Zanderbesatz, ein Pärchen! Das ist alles Mögliche, aber kein Besatz! Ich warte auf den Tag, an dem jemand den Besatz  eines 3/4 Zanders vorschlägt.

Beim Besatz einer solch geringen Anzahl von Individuen, ist es doch der reine Zufall, wenn es zur Reproduktion kommt.
Dann bliebe die Frage des Transports der Laichzander. Diese Tiere sind extrem schwierig zu transportieren und anzupassen.

Richtig ist die Feststellung, dass der Mangel an Nahrung das Hauptproblem der Jungzander ist. Ganz richtig wäre es zu sagen, ein Mangel an* geeignetem* Beutefisch. Die Jungzander brauchen schlanke Weißfische, sicher keine Schleien. 

Die Mortalität tritt auch nicht schon im Sommer auf, sondern der Jungzander geht in der Regel nach der Winterruhe ein, wenn die Temperaturen wieder ansteigen.

Bei 2,5 Tonnen Jungzander im See, tritt die Mortalität aber sicher sehr viel früher auf. |supergri

Schleienbrut hat den Vorteil, dass es den ganzen Sommer über ganz junge Tiere gibt. Die Schleie ist ein Portionslaicher und laicht in kleinen Schüben das ganze Jahr über.

Der Jahresrhythmus des Zanders ist an den Rhythmus seiner Hauptbeute angepasst und das sind die Nachkommen schlanker, häufig vorkommender Weißfische. Der Zander laicht so, dass für den Jungzander zu jeder Zeit junge Rotaugen *in der richtigen Größe* verfügbar sind.

Abgesehen von der eingeschränkten Eignung als Beutefisch finde ich den Vorschlag Schleien als Zanderfutter zu nutzen etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. 

Welche Nahrung eine Jungschleie einem Zander weg nimmt, musst du mir bitte erklären.

Dein Posting beruht auf einer Reihe falscher Annahmen und ist fachlich so nicht haltbar. 

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung zu den Vorschlägen.

@boarischahias

Da würde ich die Grundeln dem Blauband vorziehen, die fressen zumindest keine Löcher in Karpfen und setzen keinen Körpereigenen Pilz gegen andere Kleinfische ein.


sneep


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. August 2011)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Schließe mich den ausführungen von "Sneep" an.
Kann als Grundeln auch noch Moderlischen empfehlen.


----------



## Frettchen82 (26. August 2011)

*AW: besatz von zander*

2,5 Tonnen aus einen Pärchen? Da bin ich in 3 Jahren Millionär


----------



## micbrtls (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Gibt es eigentlich was zu vermelden? Wie hat sich denn der Zanderbesatz gemacht und was wurde eingesetzt??


----------



## lollo_svo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: besatz von zander*

Habe keine Zander gesetzt!
Es wurden nur 26 Hechte und 20 kg rotaugen und Federn besetzt!
Hab mich da an sneeps Empfehlung gehalten und es ist jetzt ca 1 Jahr vergangen und die Hechte entwickeln sich prächtig! 
Kunstköderverbot noch bis nach der Schonzeit nächsten Jahres und dann mal sehen wie es wird.
Die Hechte haben jetzt schon ca 50-60 cm!
Hoffe sie sind zur laichzeit schon reif für Nachwuchs! 
Ist echt schön junge Hechte bei klarem Wasser bei der jagt zu beobachten!
Lg lollo


----------

